
A History of Dark Matter - maverick_iceman
https://arxiv.org/abs/1605.04909
======
tarpherder
I'm not in any way familiar with Dark Matter, astrophysics or cosmology. But
it's a pretty good read so far, entertaining I'd say. Definitely worth a try.

